
Nobel Prize-winning physicist Leon Lederman dies at 96 - okket
https://www.apnews.com/9b5d3d178b3140318e3801dca910a140/Nobel-Prize-winning-physicist-Leon-Lederman-dies-at-96
======
okket
"His Nobel Prize sold for $765,000 in an auction in 2015 to help pay for
medical bills and care."

